# Broken/deformed leg! Need advice!!



## CrystalU (Aug 5, 2014)

I found this baby grass parrot at my work.. He can't fly yet but I believe he was learning as he is fully feathered..
His leg has either been broken and then fused (foot faces the sky) or he has just been made with an abnormality..
I've had a budgie with a broken leg and he managed fine but what do others think? Will this baby adapt with the leg the way it is or will he never have a happy life? 
Doesn't seem to be in pain or anything but he can't grip perches (may be because he's a baby aswell). 
Need advice!! 
If I give him to the vets he will be killed!


----------



## CrystalU (Aug 5, 2014)

I will add his other leg is normal.. I have seen birds with one leg in the wild but wanting opinions!


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

As long as he is given flat perches and very wide perches he will adapt.

However I would be taking him to an avian vet to see if there is anything that can be done for the leg, it might be better for him to have it removed so he doesn't catch his toes on anything and get tangled.


----------

